# walhonding river smallies!



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

when up to the walhonding river tonight and got 5 smallmouthe in about an hour of fishing. 4 came on spinnerbaits and the big one witch was a hair under 18 inches long came on one of my new beav **** soft plastics. the river is up about a foot and it is dropping. could not get to some of the better spots because i couldt get to them due to the water being up. i wish i had my boat tonight! my camera took a crap tonight so i had to use the evo


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice report. That's a brute

From my Evo


----------

